# How to get your name out there?



## psreilly (Feb 13, 2015)

I get a small amount of work, and it's always by word of mouth. How can I get more of a steady work flow? Is it as simple as getting my name to show up first on Google? What else can be done?


----------



## Tabe (Feb 13, 2015)

Advertise.  Setup a quid pro quo with a florist or cake shop if you're doing wedding photography where you give out each other's business cards/recommendations.


----------



## CygnusStudios (Feb 13, 2015)

It would be helpful to know what kind of photography you do.. Some photographers truly benefit from having a high google ranking if they are getting clients off the internet. Some do well trading services with other industries, some do well with traditional advertising. It really depends on what you do and where you fall into the scheme of things.


----------



## psreilly (Feb 13, 2015)

CygnusStudios said:


> It would be helpful to know what kind of photography you do.. Some photographers truly benefit from having a high google ranking if they are getting clients off the internet. Some do well trading services with other industries, some do well with traditional advertising. It really depends on what you do and where you fall into the scheme of things.



True, I forgot to add what I do mostly. I guess it would be mostly portrait work, splashed with some fashion. The fashion i'd like to focus on, but i'm even a bit of a lifestyle photographer. Some shoots are very intense, others a very laidback and casual. I work with modelling agencies, but outside of that i'm completely lost on how to take my career to the next level

I've been offered assistant positions with some very good photographers, but that's not really the path I want to go down


----------



## photoguy99 (Feb 13, 2015)

Marketing.

Kirk Tuck (my current favorite blogger) makes the point that reaching out to your current and former customers is a no-brainer.

Just ask them if they'd like more of your services, if they can mention you to a friend. Remind them that you exist, so that when their friend makes it known they need photography, it is your name they come up with.


----------



## photoguy99 (Feb 13, 2015)

... and if a customer DOES refer someone, make sure to acknowledge it. Send the referer a card. Or flowers. Something small and personal, with a hand written thank you note.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 13, 2015)

psreilly said:


> I've been offered assistant positions with some very good photographers, but that's not really the path I want to go down


WHY NOT????  Most aspiring retail photographers I know would kill to even get an unpaid internship with a successful, established pro.


----------



## psreilly (Feb 13, 2015)

tirediron said:


> psreilly said:
> 
> 
> > I've been offered assistant positions with some very good photographers, but that's not really the path I want to go down
> ...




Well for a few reasons. One I live in Boston right now and all the internships were in NYC. Other than that I don't know, just never really what I wanted. On top of that they're unpaid, I need to live


----------



## CygnusStudios (Feb 13, 2015)

psreilly said:


> Well for a few reasons. One I live in Boston right now and all the internships were in NYC. Other than that I don't know, just never really what I wanted. On top of that they're unpaid, I need to live



Fashion work is the pinnacle of photography, and getting into it isn't easy and certainly not for the meek. If that is the direction you want to take, then you go to NY, Paris, Milano, Tokyo, or L.A., or 2nd tiered cities like SF, Hong Kong, Barcelona, or Singapore. 

I know it ain't easy, if it were, everyone would be doing it. 

Thousands of want to be photographers jump off a bus from nowhereville to have a slight chance at this world, and they would sleep on the street or in a cardboard box on just the hope of getting an appointment with someone who can get them in, on top of other things that they are willing to do.....

Whatever you are not willing to do, a thousand others are willing to do it, never forget that in this world. 

Now, if you're working with agencies now, you've done the first step. Now you need to move onto larger agencies that actually work in real fashion. 

1. Find how they like photos submitted. Follow those instructions like your life depends on it. 

2. Make sure your images measure up to their standards, this includes using the correct type of models.

3. When submitting, make sure you provide only the info that they are looking for... Don't ramble on about how serious you are or how good you think you are, or anything else. 

4. Build a great team. This means mua, hair stylist, clothing stylist, etc... Who you work with is just as important as your photography. 

I would highly suggest that you watch a documentary like "picture me" on the fashion world before you dive into it. There are reasons why this industry has a decent suicide rate and that isn't limited to just the want to be models. 

There are loads of 2nd and 3rd tier fashion magazines out there that also accept submissions.. If your work can stand out, you can get that break, but be prepared, because business doesn't wait for you. Opportunity is fleeting and it only takes a second to miss it.


----------



## psreilly (Feb 13, 2015)

CygnusStudios said:


> psreilly said:
> 
> 
> > Well for a few reasons. One I live in Boston right now and all the internships were in NYC. Other than that I don't know, just never really what I wanted. On top of that they're unpaid, I need to live
> ...




I've been involved in the NYC scene before. I still wok with the agencies there. I just can't do free intern work for anyone anymore. If having to be someone's lap dog is what it takes then the hell with it

I recently turned down an offer to assist a photographer who regularly appears in vanity fair, elle Italia etc. reasons? Cause I noticed about 6 other assistants on the call sheet and all I was promised was maybe, just a maybe I'd be on their freelance roster. After that I decided if I was going to get work it'd have be based on what I do, not who I occas help for free. I know in this industry you have to be willing to work for free at times, but enough is enough


----------



## CygnusStudios (Feb 13, 2015)

It's not so much about working for free as it is getting your foot in the door. Everyone pays their dues in one way or another. Getting on the "maybe" list is far better than most will ever get. 

I have so many more people asking/begging to work on a shoot with me than I could ever bring along, it is what is. 

Thankfully there are many other options to make a living with a camera. Granted some aren't as glamorous or fun as others, but there are choices. 

Why not consider doing commercial work or product work? It's steady, the pay is wonderful and the stress is a little less. Or you could do wedding and portrait work, I've never done it so I don't know what kind of money there is in it or how hard it is to stand out from the other pros and weekend warriors. Then there is magazine and newspaper work although from what I gather that part of the industry has gone to the weekend warriors for the most part, but it may still be an option. 

No matter what choice you make, there are still going to be a ton of compromises you won't like, but you either decide that you're going to do it or not. Everyone has to live with their own decisions, so do what makes you happy and let someone else have the worries and stress.


----------



## 407370 (Feb 13, 2015)

I find the concept of unpaid internships to be repulsive and the fashion industry as a whole to be attractive to the type of people I would walk miles to avoid.
Forget trying to impress these people with how good a photographer you are. In any market there are a few key names, get creative and meet these people face to face and take your 60 seconds and kiss ass like your life depends on it. Study these people and present yourself as a mirror image.

A few key points:

agree with everything they say
praise everything they have done (make sure you have a few examples to gush over)
denigrate  everything their competitors have done (the more vicious the better)
conform to stereotypical photographer appearance by wearing inappropriate woolen clothing and a waistcoat with lots of pockets
show them something that you absolutely must get their opinion on (stoke the ego)


----------



## psreilly (Feb 13, 2015)

CygnusStudios said:


> It's not so much about working for free as it is getting your foot in the door. Everyone pays their dues in one way or another. Getting on the "maybe" list is far better than most will ever get.
> 
> I have so many more people asking/begging to work on a shoot with me than I could ever bring along, it is what is.
> 
> ...




Believe me I hear what you're saying. I just can't do THAT. I mean unless Peter Lindbergh were to magically appear in my inbox saying I have an opportunity for you, then I'm not interested. I don't know I've gotten this far on my own, so I guess I'll keep going solo. The purpose of this thread was to see how I could maximize my chances of getting work on my own

I love parts of the industry, but so much of it is so political.. That's life though


----------



## CygnusStudios (Feb 13, 2015)

Hey 407370,  I resemble those remarks 

It's like you took your key points straight from my bio.... 



psreilly said:


> Believe me I hear what you're saying. I just can't do THAT. I mean unless Peter Lindbergh were to magically appear in my inbox saying I have an opportunity for you, then I'm not interested. I don't know I've gotten this far on my own, so I guess I'll keep going solo. The purpose of this thread was to see how I could maximize my chances of getting work on my own
> 
> I love parts of the industry, but so much of it is so political.. That's life though



I won't try to justify the industry, but I wouldn't change it if I could, the game is rigged and it is what it is.. Some love it and some don't. No different than anything else in this world.  

Try the lower tier options of the fashion world like FSHN magazine and submit to those type of publications. Work with the lower tier agencies and submit to them. It's not as glamorous and it's not as well paying, but it's work and you can probably scratch out a living if you bust your butt. 

The simple truth is that certain segments of the industry have very little to do with how good you are, but what you're willing to put up with.


----------

